# Füllung Rechteckwerkzeug -> transparent?



## IEN (7. Juli 2003)

hi

ist es möglich die füllung des neuen Rechteckwerkzeug (ab PS 6)
transparent zu stellen uns somit bspw nur die ebeneneffekte (rahmen)
sichtbar zu machen?

danke
ien


----------



## detail (7. Juli 2003)

Also eigentlich müsstest du doch nur die Deckkraft der Ebene runterdrehen. Die Dreckkraft für den Rahmen kann ja gleich bleiben.
Sollte eigentlich so funktionieren, denn besser wüsste ich es auch nicht.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (8. Juli 2003)

Oben in der Leiste das Symbol mit dem Zeichenstift auswählen, Form aufziehen und im Kontextmenü Kontur füllen auswählen.


----------



## IEN (14. Juli 2003)

danke AnonymerSurfer !

@detail: wenn ich die deckkraft der ebene runterdrehe, wird auch
die kontur unsichtbar! es geht aber, wenn man nur die deckkraft der fläche runter dreht.


thx
ien


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Juli 2003)

Siehe dazu auch hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials62867.html

Gruß
lightbox


----------

